# Eagle Optics Binoculars



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I just bought a pair of binoculars from Eagle Optics, Ranger SRT 8X32. I got them just for dog training. Something to leave in the truck forever, and not worry about.

For $289.00, I am very impressed, of course time will tell if they will hold up, but they seem great for the price. Lifetime transferable warranty, tethered objective lens covers, raincovers, a good case, and 4 position twist up eye cups to use with glasses.

They aren't Swarovski, or Zeiss, but seem great for the price...

John


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a pair and love them


----------

